# Putting a pleco in my pond



## chevyrs1969 (Sep 8, 2010)

I have a pleco that had taken a liking to the plants in my 55 gal and it is starting to get very annoying, and slightly expensive. I was wondering how he would do if I put him outside in my pond. I've heard of people keeping plecos in ponds but I don't know how he would handle the cold of winter. 

Also, does anyone know of a good local aquarium store in the DFW area?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Dallas / Ft Worth? 
You guys have real winter there, and a pleco in a pond won't last long.
SOUTH Texas has some plecos in ponds, but DFW can't support them.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

I live just outside of Dallas Tx and have a 13" pleco that goes in my Koi pond every summer. They grow like weeds in the pond because of the amount of algae in there for them to eat. Mine is only three years old and already 13". I do bring him in the house over the winter. But they do fine in the pond during the summer.


----------



## chevyrs1969 (Sep 8, 2010)

How would it do in my cichlid tank? They are still pretty small, the largest is about 4". He is killing all of the plants in my tank and it is getting very annoying.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

That could work if the tank is big enough.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

we keep our pleco outside in the summer but when the temp starts dropping they come in. my mom has had 2 for 9 years now with no problems.


----------



## SGT Z (Jul 7, 2010)

Think of it this way... if plecos could survive DFW winters they'd probably be native. They're not because they're tropical fish. If you can afford it, get yourself a 55 or 75 gallon for winters and put him outside the rest of the time.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

if u dont need to keep him in a tank to look at in the winter u can take a far less expensive route and just get a holding bin or something.


----------

